
Why building a private cloud is an exercise in futility - m1keil
https://medium.com/@nukemberg/why-building-a-private-cloud-is-an-exercise-in-futility-d8f6a0255b2d#.4bekc5szr
======
jlg23
Clickbait. The author immediately redefines the term cloud from IaaS to SaaS
and then goes on that proprietary software will not be available for private
setups.

There is no contradiction between having a private cloud setup and using
proprietary SaaS that runs somewhere else.

